# Instant Potatoes



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Are instant potatoes an overlooked food to prep? For those not up on instant potatoes, let me be the first to say they have come along way from the days of lumpy paste. There are many flavors to choose from and packaging is such that it stores well for a long time in its original Mylar pouch. 

Case in point I recently made some up from a pouch (loaded Baked) that was over two years past its expiration date. The flavor was there and I doubt one could tell it was past it's expiration date by taste alone.

A pouch of Idahoan instant potatoes (loaded baked flavor) contains four 110 calorie servings. That's a lot of calories in a package slightly larger than an ordinary seasoning package. 

If you haven't thought about prepping instant potatoes, might give it a try.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We have lots of instant potatoes. They make a quick potato soup, they are good for thickening stews, and of course for a quick serving of mashed potatoes. I agree they have come a long way and taste so much better than they used to. I considered trying to make my own, but it just didn't make sense when we did a cost analysis.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not overlooked in my house, though constantly under stocked.
This is the one food prep that we absolutely adhere to the "prep what you eat" rule. My wife sneaks them at least once a week.

The Idahoans only *require* water, unlike some other instant foods that take milk.
So yeah, quick and easy food with quick prep time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep. covered.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not just instant mashed taters, we prep the instant scallop with cheese boxes of taters too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

potato flakes are one of the big sellers for the LDS Church - it's one of their 30 year storage items - selling currently at $30 for a 25 pound bulk buy ....

https://providentliving.lds.org/bc/...df/HomeStorageCenterOrderForm-US.pdf?lang=eng


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> potato flakes are one of the big sellers for the LDS Church - it's one of their 30 year storage items - selling currently at $30 for a 25 pound bulk buy ....
> 
> https://providentliving.lds.org/bc/...df/HomeStorageCenterOrderForm-US.pdf?lang=eng


They offer "pre packaged", . . . "no 10 can packaged by customer", . . . and "bulk items".

How does the packaging differ??? I really don't understand the terminology.

Thanks, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> potato flakes are one of the big sellers for the LDS Church - it's one of their 30 year storage items - selling currently at $30 for a 25 pound bulk buy ....
> 
> https://providentliving.lds.org/bc/...df/HomeStorageCenterOrderForm-US.pdf?lang=eng


Check!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> They offer "pre packaged", . . . "no 10 can packaged by customer", . . . and "bulk items".
> 
> How does the packaging differ??? I really don't understand the terminology.
> 
> ...


there's still some of LDS canning locations left around the country - you buy in bulk and all the canning supplies - they teach you how to run the can sealer ....

#1/ you can buy mail order & home delivery - #2/ order & pick up at one of the Bishop's Warehouses located around North America - #3/ do the DIY #10 size can deal if you're lucky to be located by a facility ...

"bulk" is almost always double layer/ kraft paper/ stitched closed/ bags ....

https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/home-storage-centers?lang=eng


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

But I still have hundreds pounds of the real thing, most sprouting for light, down in the cellar.

Don't worry , plan on finding them some dirt this week..............


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Instant smacked up taters are covered here. Quick easy and I can eat them with just a dash of salt and hot sauce. Part of my regular food storage plan.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine get "rotated" very frequently.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My grandkids love them things. I don't think they know about cooking real potatoes and mashing them up! 
We may to do that one weekend just for the experience and compare them to instant.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

even if you have plenty of instant potato buds stored away - I encourage you to have a wholesale grocer or farm source located for some "last minute" buying of some real spuds .... they are one of the better storage crops for root cellaring ....


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> But I still have hundreds pounds of the real thing, most sprouting for light, down in the cellar.
> 
> Don't worry , plan on finding them some dirt this week..............


Oh yeah I got some in my garage, finding them dirt is the problem...

*Rancher*


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think instant potato pouches are a nice prep idea, they are simple to make just add water and heat. They don't take up a lot of space, store well for a long time and most grocers carry them. 

For the person just getting into prepping and wondering what to prep food wise, instant potatoes may be a good idea to help fill out the menu. Likewise for the person living in a apartment with limited space. Being light they also make a good backpacking entrée for a dinner meal. 

I like the #10 cans, yet I have a hunch there will be times when opening a pouch or two would make more sense than opening a #10 can.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

If they are the potato flakes we were raised on them, I guess Mom didn't know you could make mashed potatoes out of real potatoes... this was the 50's-60's *OMG*

*Rancher*


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

We never have enough of these in stock in our pantry. I just bought another 4 boxes yesterday when I was out shopping. I have some in mylar, but most of the get used up before we get them into the long term storage. Maybe if the local walmart had 20-30 boxes on the shelves at once I'd buy them and get them sealed up. I hate sealing just one or 2 bags of something at a time. I want to have at least 10 gallon bags or more for it to be worth while.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I think instant potato pouches are a nice prep idea, they are simple to make just add water and heat. They don't take up a lot of space, store well for a long time and most grocers carry them.
> 
> For the person just getting into prepping and wondering what to prep food wise, instant potatoes may be a good idea to help fill out the menu. Likewise for the person living in a apartment with limited space. Being light they also make a good backpacking entrée for a dinner meal.
> 
> I like the #10 cans, yet I have a hunch there will be times when opening a pouch or two would make more sense than opening a #10 can.


What brand do you buy?


----------

